# Huge Florida Full Moon CATCH



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: Huge Florida Full Moon CATCH

Many enthusiastic fishermen/women anxiously await the full moon. The July full moon is 7/9/17 @ 12:08 A.M. Many consider the period immediately before the full of the moon to be the very best time for night time fishing. Mr. Jeff Dixon, fellow Florida native, shows us why. Catch Jeff in action 18 seconds into the video at the end of this report:


And now, before boarding our home away from home for the next 44 hours, Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll, first mate Will tells us what to expect:

Will is an expert's expert. When he talks, we listen:

Our Captain for this full moon adventure is Captain Garett Hubbard. This young, very experienced, Captain is one of the best of the best:

Beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida, is ever so 'HARD TO LEAVE'; so much to see and do:





But leave we must. After all, we are on a mission, a mission to witness, first hand, a 'Huge Florida Full Moon CATCH.' It's going to be a long, hard fought, battle. But we are ready!
Captain Garett is taking us way off shore where the fish run big and , hopefully, hungry. Speaking of hungry, It's the Florida's own Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy time. That's not just a meat ball sandwich; that's a Tammy special on Tampa Bay's finest Cuban bread:


The best of food and mountains of fish, who could ask for anything more. Well! The companionship among dedicated sportsmen also adds a great deal to these long range, multi-day, trips. Everyone has a story, a very interesting story, to tell. None more interesting than Mr. Thomas Ryan. Think Mr. Ryan is wearing just another hat? Think again!

Tom's prized possession was hand crafted by Mr. Gary Lustic, better known as the 'HAT MAN.'

The 'Hat Man' learned this art from the natives in Zamboanga & Hawaii. These highly prized hats are hand woven by Mr. Lustic himself. For over 31 years Gary has been climbing Coconut palm trees to personally harvest only the best palms. Mr. Thomas Ryan wears this hat with pride. Now! What to do next?
Not a moment wasted on the long run out to the far off snapper-grouper banks. It's very cool inside the Florida's cabin. Personally, I have absolutely no problem in finding something to do:

Many troll! Watch the great cuda fight 1:54 minutes into the video:



OK! It's almost time for the fights to begin, but first:

Tammy's chicken Alfredo would put the finest Italian restaurants to shame. 
Mr. Christopher Irving leads the charge:

The mangrove snapper are also hungry:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

So are the grouper:

Talk about a king size porgy:

The brother sister team of David & Alyson Diehl. Watch Alyson in action 3:14 minutes into the video:

David, Clermont, Florida, is so proud of 'little sister' Alyson. Alyson is fishing our of Orlando, Florida:

Mr. Leo Smith, a retired Marine, one of the 'Proud Few,' is not only an outstanding fisherman, but a real gentleman. I am proud to call this man among men a friend:

A Florida Fisherman ll 'Regulars' Club member, Mr. Dan Jackman. Dan, a real gentleman, is what Florida is all about:

Another real gentleman is Captain Garett Hubbard. Captain Garett is always more than willing to go the extra mile to assure that we have a 'Huge Florida Full Moon CATCH!' 

We already have one huge fish box full and, as the sun comes up, we are working on number two.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope the fish are still hungry:

Once again, the Marines lead the way:

Followed by our brother sister team. Those big smiles are real!

So are the American reds:





The gags are plentiful, and, the best part, we can catch & keep them for the remainder of the year:

The Florida's fishing coach, Mr. John Martin. John leads by example:

One of the very best eating fish to ever swim our Gulf waters, the scamp grouper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Not to be left out...the red grouper:


That's one worth remembering:

The prized American red snapper have been on fire all night & day. We are approaching the Florida Fisherman's two day limit of 4 each:


That does it! We have completely limited-out on red snapper. 
This is July in Florida. To say it's HOT would be an understatement. Thank you Tammy for keeping the drinks ice-cold the entire trip:


Let's end our 'Huge Florida Full Moon CATCH' by topping off the boxes with gags:




This has been a trip, and adventure, never to be forgotten. We are still deep into the very hart of our Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

'LET'S GO HOME!'

After a fantastic center cut pork chop dinner, with all the trimmings, it's time to hit our comfortable, cool, bunks. Take us home Captain John:

Wow! Talk about a restful night; that was it:


Jeff, big brother, and little sister, are all smiles:



One happy Marine:

St. Pete, Florida, can be very proud of Mr. Jeff Dixon:

The in-the-money jack pot winning grouper hit the scales at 21.3 pounds, American red 14.5, and mangrove snapper 8.3 pounds. 
The Florida has also been doing very well consistently on 39 hour over-night trips. The next full moon will be 8/7/17 @ 2:12 P.M. On 8/4 we will be, once again, fishing before the full of the moon. Join us for another 'Huge CATCH!'

Be sure to 'CATCH' the short, action packed video:

http://youtu.be/Xbuv2Zhbgdk

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

